# WoW RPG looking for more players in NYC



## ncc4781 (Feb 27, 2011)

I am about to start a DnD 3.5 game set in the Warcraft universe but the quest needs more adventurers. Knowledge of dnd and Warcraft will be helpful but not required.  More information about the game can be found here 

World of Warcraft | Obsidian Portal

Please be at least 18 years old


----------



## ncc4781 (Apr 4, 2011)

_Four years have passed since the mortal races banded together and stood united against the might of the Burning Legion. Though Azeroth was saved, the tenuous pact between the Horde and the Alliance has all but evaporated. The drums of war thunder once again but the moons reveal a change in the wind. Lines will be drawn in the sand as allies change hands. Heroes Arise, Challenge Destiny, And the Elves will fall where they may._


Azeroth needs You!​


----------

